# untamed colombian



## bomboras (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a approximately 1 yr old colombian tegu which is about 25/26 inches. He's always been quite skiddish but about 3-4 months ago it became a process (hissing/striking) to attempt to get him out of his cage which was a 40 glass breeder. Currently he's in a larger reptarium so I go in through the side, not the top. It wouldn't be such a problem trying to handle or tame him if he wasn't as fast as a jet plane. I was curious for some suggestions. I am aware of the taming section on this page and under that process i would need a suggestion on how to get him back in the cage. Thanks


----------



## ZEKE (Feb 23, 2008)

columbian tegus are not "tame" tegus form what i have read. the tame ones are argentine black and white tegus.

good luck taming him. hope someone can help you with that more than i can.


----------



## bomboras (Feb 23, 2008)

I know they're not easy to tame down but was hoping if anyone had a good suggestion.


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 24, 2008)

My suggestion is leave him alone. It seems counterintuitive, but trust me, if any progress will be made in your relationship, it'll be on his terms. Ripping it from its hide every day and holding it firmly until it stops struggling will not make it like you any more. My advice is just spend as much time around it in a non threatening manor. Eventually you may learn to tong feed it. After he is comfortable in your presence, you may try to touch him, but in all likelihood, you'll freak him out and have to start from square one. It takes a lot of time and patience.

Truthfully, I have never seen a healthy Columbian that will just sit in your lap. I would really like to see someone show me otherwise. I have however seen Columbians that are no t afraid of people and even ones that will crawl up their owners arms. That's about as good as it gets though from my experience.

Best of luck.

-Chris


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 24, 2008)

Untamed colombians can be a lot of fun watching.


----------



## bomboras (Feb 24, 2008)

he has been a fussy eater. He wouldn't eat from tongs but for a month he would feed directly from them and then back to eating from a dish or on his own terms now. Apparently his brother/sister is quite tame and sits on his owners shoulder and I guess the person even has a hamster ball for it. although his sibling for some reason is 8 to 10 inches smaller. that's his only reptile so he spends ooodles of time w/ it. Thanks for suggestions


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 24, 2008)

> Apparently his brother/sister is quite tame and sits on his owners shoulder and I guess the person even has a hamster ball for it.


What?!!! Listen, I don't know who this guy is, but you shouldn't throw your lizard in a hamster ball. That is some kind of cruel joke.


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 24, 2008)

haha it depends on how big the ball is


----------



## angelrose (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm sure you guys heard this before :lol: 
my angelrose comes right to me for food, will go to stove when I am cooking and just lay on top of me for a little massage but like you said when she wants to. she is with me for 3 years now tho' 
and we are inseparable. I can go on .... :blblbl 
where I got her they had nothing but nasty things to say about her and were only feeding her lotsa crickets I brought her home gave her lots and lots of meat she couldn't get enough and she's been a pussycat 8)

soooo, what _I noticed_ is she could be hungry or she is looking for something else in her diet :-D


----------



## Nero (Apr 11, 2008)

My baby tegu is pretty nice, was very skittish, still is but not as much. It will crawl around my arm and chill on my stomach or chest. It will run away but not far where I can just grab it. I call it "it" because i dont know if its male or female yet. But its getting a lot better. Still never got bit or hissed at. I think its trusting me now.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 11, 2008)

here is my big baby kissing my little baby





I have more


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree, if that tegu was not tame, she would not be holding it like that.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank You Bobby, that means the world to me coming from you.


----------



## grizelda (Mar 28, 2009)

COLOMBIANS ARE TAMEABLE... what people don't understand is that it takes a lot of time and understanding. The best thing to do is to put ur hand in is tank for about an hour day for a couple weeks. He will eventually start coming over to explore and will become more comfortable with your presence and see that your not a threat. NEXT set up a small tegu safe room ( maybe a bathroom) and start sitting in the room with him for at least an hour a day. When in the room with him just read a book but don't pay attention to the tegu until he eventually starts coming to you and laying on you for warmth. also NEVER DISTURB THEM WHEN THEY ARE IN THEIR HIDE.. it is the number one way to lose their trust!


----------



## taterbug (Dec 24, 2009)

:rant You put your hand in with mine you will have a nub ha ha .........


----------



## jcrunk (Apr 14, 2010)

i tried that hand trick one time and i ended up bleeding.... my hommie cant even give this gu away its so mean...


----------



## kaa (Apr 14, 2010)

well..... if you are just giving it away, i will try my hand at taming the little monster.


----------

